# Klöckner Moeller



## Maik (28 August 2003)

Als neues Mitglied natürlich erstmal HALLO !!   

Kennt sich jemand mit der "Decompilierung" von SPS-Programmen aus ?

Konkreter Fall: Ältere Maschine mit Steuerung PS316 von Klöckner Moeller. Das Original-Programm ist nicht mehr aufzutreiben, da die Firma nicht mehr existiert. Es ist natürlich möglich, die Programmdateien auszulesen, nur liegen sie jetzt als compiliertes Programm vor. Zur Bearbeitung/Umsetzung ist es nötig, diese wieder in Quelltext umzusetzen.
Bei den kleineren SPS Steuerungen von Moeller war dies einfach, da ein "Discompiler" zum Lieferumfang der Steuerung gehörte.
Die S30-316 bietet so ein Feature nicht. Klöckner Moeller selbst verlangt für die Decomilierung ca. 500 ¤ !

Hat jemand einen Tip ?

Gruss
Maik


----------

